# Storage pricing



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello folks,

A young woman I know wants to buy some small square bales from me and wants me to store some of them for her. She has horses and wants 300 bales but can store only about 50 at a time and wants me to store the rest for her so she can collect them about 50 at a time. I have the capacity to store them in a shed but am not sure how much to charge her.

It is just pasture hay that she wants for roughage. She is happy to pay $7 per bale in the paddock. She seems keen to secure supply and is offering me half the amount ($1050) next week as a deposit to secure it. The hay itself would not be cut until probably November (southern hemisphere!). The first figure that came into my head for cartage and storage is $3 per bale but I am wondering whether that is too cheap. I could probably ask her to help me cart it in and stack it. I have some equipment to cart them (truck, paddock loader, stack elevator) but my handling is certainly not fully mechanised.

Your thoughts on how much I should charge?

Thanks,

Roger


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think $3 is fair.....so $10 a bale for the ones you store? That includes loading out, right?


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks.

Yes, $10 for the ones I store. It would probably include loading out if I was around to help.

Roger


----------

